# Aristo SS switch - got a screw loose



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I purchased a bunch of their X-wide switches for the yard I'll be building in Spring, since Sunset Valley doesn't have a comparable angle (standard guage). I found a couple screws loose so I tightened them. But one just spins and falls out so I'm wondering if it's crucial or optional. Not one of the electrical connections, just holds the rail to the tie, alongside the guardrail.

Seems stable without it but my thinking is usually that the manufacturer didn't put it there just to increase their overhead. I could use a drop of CA to hold it in place, I suppose. 

???

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

CA won't hold on that plastic very well. Don't worry about the screw, if you checked the gauge of the switch, it would just upset you anyway! ha ha! 

You could put a larger screw in there. 

I would not sweat it. 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Likely won't bother anything. 

There are the screws on the points: If you tighten them too much, the points don't move smoothly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, if the switch is "right" you can tighten those screws right down, because they will clamp the screw head to the brass bushing in the throwbar and then to the rail. 

The problem happens if the bushing is too short or the throwbar too thick or the bushing seized in the throwbar. 

Having these screws loose allows the points to flex and "tip", not good. 

This is one of those items that is a maintenance thing, they should get a spot of lube on a regular basis. Unfortunately, to check if everything is ok requires getting to the backside of the switch. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll find a larger screw for now and see how it goes once the yard is built. 

This is my first experience with Aristo track. As I mentioned, the only reason I'm not sticking with Sunset Valley is that their tightest switch is a #6 (their wye wouldn't work in this situation). The AC X-wides will save me about two feet in ladder length. It'll be a pain switching back and forth between code 250 and 332, but I didn't see much of an alternative. 

JackM


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I would suggest that you consider sending the turnouts back to Aristo-Craft if they are still under warranty - or at least send them an email and ask them about it. 

A problem with stainless steel is that it is very tough and even the Aristo-Craft tap and drill set will break if you use it to try to re-drill the holes (I've broken several sets). I have had several Aristo stainless steel tracks arrive with joiner screw holes that would not hold the screws but I was not too concerned as I could just use a rail clamp (which many do anyway) to hold the tracks together.

Frankly I don't know if your problem is serious or not but if you think it might be, its probably better to resolve it once and for all now rather than install the turnout and eventually have to pull it up later when it may require removing the tracks leading into it.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, my yard ladder is done with all Aristo WR switches... 

Greg


----------

